
Hunter S. Thompson: Finding Your Purpose (1958) - pizza
http://tranquilmonkey.com/hunter-s-thompsons-extraordinary-letter-on-finding-your-purpose/
======
adocracy
It feels like the "maturing process" has waned over the decades. It feels like
people in the past were older, at younger age. This can't be due to the
educational system - we have access to more quality information than ever
before, and more prolific insights into the complicated troubles of our world.
How much of this is due to the increased work ethic in this country where
parents serve less and less as role models and mentors for their children,
because of time away and dedication to work or company? Can a truly
enlightened parent -one who has already discovered the Who they intend to be-
ever be absent from their child's maturation process? Probably not, which
leads me to think that all this increased work, all this national goal
setting, has happened without any Who-finding. Young entrepreneurs - find your
own Who, and your personal Product Market Fit will follow.

